
Quantopian Open – Compete to Manage $100,000 - mineshaftgap
https://www.quantopian.com/open?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=web&utm_content=programmingsubreddit&utm_campaign=contestblast
======
topolman
This is awesome. Making a historically secretive industry more open. Elegant.

